# ERRO[0000] Failed to get a tun/tap device



## srchi (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm trying to configure nebula on server but I got below error.


```
INFO[0000] Firewall rule added                           firewallRule="map[caName: caSha: direction:outgoing endPort:0 groups:[] host:any ip: proto:0 startPort:0]"
INFO[0000] Firewall rule added                           firewallRule="map[caName: caSha: direction:incoming endPort:0 groups:[] host:any ip: proto:1 startPort:0]"
INFO[0000] Firewall rule added                           firewallRule="map[caName: caSha: direction:incoming endPort:443 groups:[laptop home] host: ip: proto:6 startPort:443]"
INFO[0000] Firewall started                              firewallHash=876eda8b2903dec4d256217a3b832246533ae8c94ce26a173645b36db278ce0f
ERRO[0000] Failed to get a tun/tap device                error="tun.dev must match `tun[0-9]+`"
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2021)

srchi said:


> ```
> error="tun.dev must match `tun[0-9]+`"
> ```


That looks obvious, how did you configure it? What did you set for `tun.dev`?


----------



## srchi (Apr 29, 2021)

actually i didn't do anything to tun im using default config of nebula with basic changes related to ip
im trying setup slack nebula(for vpn setup) with below tan conf(default)

`
*tun*:
  # When tun is disabled, a lighthouse can be started without a local tun interface (and therefore without root)
*disabled*: false
  # Name of the device
*dev*: nebula1
  # Toggles forwarding of local broadcast packets, the address of which depends on the ip/mask encoded in pki.cert
*drop_local_broadcast*: false
  # Toggles forwarding of multicast packets
*drop_multicast*: false
  # Sets the transmit queue length, if you notice lots of transmit drops on the tun it may help to raise this number. Default is 500
*tx_queue*: 500
  # Default MTU for every packet, safe setting is (and the default) 1300 for internet based traffic
*mtu*: 1300
  # Route based MTU overrides, you have known vpn ip paths that can support larger MTUs you can increase/decrease them here
`


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2021)

There's no port for it as far as I can tell, so you're going to need to configure and maybe even patch the code to make it work on FreeBSD. They do seem to have a FreeBSD binary available to download, but no port for it. That's inconvenient.

I assume you're talking about this: https://github.com/slackhq/nebula


----------



## sko (Apr 29, 2021)

> ```
> error="tun.dev must match `tun[0-9]+`"
> ```



that error message already told you what's wrong in your config:



srchi said:


> *dev*: nebula1


----------



## srchi (Apr 29, 2021)

now i changed to tun0, works fine


----------

